# Bubbles in Arm-R-Seal Finish



## ron9876 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am applying General Arm-R-Seal finish using a folded paper towel. The kind of heavy paper towel that you get at Home Depot. I keep getting bubbles in the finish. I don't see what I am doing wrong. Help please.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ron9876 I've used it a few times and never had a problem but, I used an old shirt when applying it. I do know that if you shake the can it can cause bubbles that's why they say stir not shake. I dropped the can before opening it one time and it was full of bubbles but never applied it like that or had troubles with bubbles after applying. Are you buffing with steel wool between coats? and how many coats so far? 

I think I did get a few bubbles the first time I used it in the first coat but buffed them out and applied the second and third coats a little slower and more careful watching how it went on.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that you're getting them on a subsequent coat since the first one or two will soak into the wood, depending on the lumber type and sanding. Like said before, do not shake it - stir only. Try usiing a cotton rag or brush and applying in a slower manner. Arm-r-seal is usually really good about leveling out and any bubbles disipating after applying.


----------



## ron9876 (Jun 1, 2009)

I did stir and didn't shake. I am doing a test piece and this was the third coat. Had a few bubbles in previous coats but not this many. I had some wiping streaks in the previous coats so I tried to put this one on with a minimum of wiping. This coat was thicker than previous coats.

I don't have any experience with this finish and I am about to start on my project. I am getting nervous.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ron9876 said:


> I did stir and didn't shake. I am doing a test piece and this was the third coat. Had a few bubbles in previous coats but not this many. I had some wiping streaks in the previous coats so I tried to put this one on with a minimum of wiping. This coat was thicker than previous coats.
> 
> I don't have any experience with this finish and I am about to start on my project. I am getting nervous.


Are you buffing with steel wool between coats? If not then your just covering the bubbles from previous coats and they reappear. Try a little more with the test pieces it is easy once you get it. You want to use a cotton rag, shirt etc. to apply enough to lay down wet without over working it and without getting it to heavy. let dry and buff with steel wool, wipe with tact cloth and re-coat. I would put 3 coats minimum. If you still have problems then maybe someone else knows what the problem could be.


----------



## ron9876 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes I am buffing between coats. Before the last coat I made sure it was clean and smooth.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ron9876 said:


> I did stir and didn't shake. I am doing a test piece and this was the third coat. Had a few bubbles in previous coats but not this many. I had some wiping streaks in the previous coats so I tried to put this one on with a minimum of wiping. This coat was thicker than previous coats.
> 
> I don't have any experience with this finish and I am about to start on my project. I am getting nervous.



You may be getting an infusion of air from the wood, but I doubt that's the problem. I would thin with mineral spirits 20%-25%, and use a soft clean "T" shirt material folded into a square pad that's easily handled.

Wiping the thinned version without a lot of back and forth motion, should provide a nice thin coat. It may take a few coats to achieve the finish you want. I wouldn't use steel wool, and it may leave particles. You could use a synthetic pad or even sandpaper. 

Some of the sticky tack rags can leave residue that may interfere with the finish. If you are going to use a tack rag, a dry tack rag like this works better.


----------



## ron9876 (Jun 1, 2009)

Put on another coat last night. Used an old t-shirt. Worked out much better. Would it be a problem to remove dust before adding the next coat with a damp cloth that has very little moisture left?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ron9876 said:


> Put on another coat last night. Used an old t-shirt. Worked out much better. Would it be a problem to remove dust before adding the next coat with a damp cloth that has very little moisture left?


Glad to here we could help. I don't think the damp cloth would work that good. I used tact cloths and steel wool when I applied the same finish with no problems. Cabinetman's idea of the micro fiber cloth instead of a chemical cloth might be really good. We use those to dust with and they are great. They're cheap and available at Harbor Freight, Dollar Tree, Dollar Store etc.

Not sure about his sandpaper idea My personal choice but the synthetic pad seems good also. 

Hey cabinetman nothing personal I know you offer good advise. I was taught the steel wool thing and it works for me. I might try those synthetic pads next time. The steel wool did leave a mess to clean up before applying the next coat. Is there a certain grit for buffing between coats when using the pads?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Arm-r-seal is already a wiping polyurethane varnish. It is per their msds from 50-80% thinner and up to 20% solids(the part that stays on the wood). I don't know why there are "this many bubbles" but with that much thinner they should work their way out easily. I agree about not using steel wool between coats of finish, any pieces that break off(and there will be some) and not completely removed will be exposed to water or water vapor and rust.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrbrown said:


> Hey cabinetman nothing personal I know you offer good advise. I was taught the steel wool thing and it works for me. I might try those synthetic pads next time. The steel wool did leave a mess to clean up before applying the next coat. Is there a certain grit for buffing between coats when using the pads?



Depending on your location, temperature and humidity, some "ready to use" finishes may need some help. It's best to experiment with samples if a product needs to be thinned or not.

Here is a list of the Scotchbrite pads.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Cabinetman very helpful, now I just have to try them.


----------



## sjama6678 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just completed a Bed head-board, side rails, and low foot-board. Lot's of work finishing.
I applied 2 coats of Watco Natural, then 3 coats of Arm-R-Seal...I sanded lightly with 320g 1st coat, #0000 steel wool 2nd coat, 3rd coat let it cure, then 2 coats of Goddards CabinetMakers Paste Wax.
The Gallon Container of Arm-R-Seal Satin states - SHAKE WELL Before using! shake, NOT stir, SHAKE well.


----------



## sjama6678 (Oct 16, 2012)

*shake well*



toddj99 said:


> I'm willing to bet that you're getting them on a subsequent coat since the first one or two will soak into the wood, depending on the lumber type and sanding. Like said before, do not shake it - stir only. Try usiing a cotton rag or brush and applying in a slower manner. Arm-r-seal is usually really good about leveling out and any bubbles disipating after applying.


No offence, but the Gal. jug I just bought says "Shake Well"
I bought it 2 weeks ago, General Finishes, Arm-R-Seal Satin;Gallon


----------

